# Thinking about becoming an EMT/Paramedic! Any Advice? What would you suggest?



## hrawlins (May 10, 2011)

I am currently in high school, getting ready to graduate. I have been thinking a lot about what I want to do and I believe I figured it out! My plan is to become an EMT-B and then go on to study Paramedic Science and become a Paramedic all the while working as an EMT. Is this good? I would love to work as a Paramedic for about 3-5 years then advance in the medical field and begin training to be a Phycisian Assistant. Does this sound like a good plan? What struggles might I run into? Is it difficult to get into PA programs with experience as a Paramedic? Thank you!


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

Skip Paramedic and go straight to a proper medical education 

Paramedic vs PA is almost like comparing sympathetic response from abduction of the dorsum on the anterioinferior projection and the established mediatior of zygotosis ....


----------



## hrawlins (May 10, 2011)

The reason I don't want to skip is because I want to gain the experience of being a Paramedic. Are you a Medic?


----------



## medicRob (May 10, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> I am currently in high school, getting ready to graduate. I have been thinking a lot about what I want to do and I believe I figured it out! My plan is to become an EMT-B and then go on to study Paramedic Science and become a Paramedic all the while working as an EMT. Is this good? I would love to work as a Paramedic for about 3-5 years then advance in the medical field and begin training to be a Phycisian Assistant. Does this sound like a good plan? What struggles might I run into? Is it difficult to get into PA programs with experience as a Paramedic? Thank you!



Apples and Oranges. If you want to become a PA, go to PA school. Don't waste your time with EMS. The experience is not going to greatly help you. Trust me.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 10, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Skip Paramedic and go straight to a proper medical education
> 
> Paramedic vs PA is almost like comparing sympathetic response from abduction of the dorsum on the anterioinferior projection and the established mediatior of zygotosis ....



That or you could've just went with the with the apples and oranges. Even state that comparing the two is saying an increase in parasympathetic tone would result in an increased cardiac automaticity. Doesn't make sense and is  seemingly pointless. Mr. Brown should go to medical school. Be a rebel and don't listen to Mrs. Brown. Although, you might end up dead.


----------



## MrBrown (May 10, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> The reason I don't want to skip is because I want to gain the experience of being a Paramedic. Are you a Medic?



In the long run its not going to do you any good mate. 

Brown is a Brown. 

And that is Paramedic level Ambulance Officer to you which doesn't mean what you think it does, you mean Intensive Care Paramedic, ah .... Brown does like being backward and upside down


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 10, 2011)

Brown, stop confusing the newbie. He is a medic. The prehospital experience from being a paramedic wont really help you in PA school or as a PA. Your best bet would be to go nursing -> since both are in-house professions and you will start with a more solid base of knowledge of disease processes and treatments.


----------



## hrawlins (May 11, 2011)

Oh ok yeah it makes sense! I want to be a Paramedic honestly but not for 20 years! You know I want to advance in my career. Another reason I wanted to be a Pareamedic is because it doesn't require a lot of education and I want to beable to start working almost immediantly after high school without having to stay in school for very long you know what I mean?


----------



## silver (May 11, 2011)

So there are two things I can think of that would be a plus of going Paramedic to PA.

- Many of the competitive masters level PA programs will not look at your application unless you have 1,000 hours healthcare "work" experience.

- You can work as a medic while going to PA school. Although, it will not come close to paying for all your tuition/expenses.


I would recommend going EMT-B getting some experience and going into school for whatever. The education requirement is a lot for paramedic if your final goal is PA. As healthcare needs are changing the US is seeing more mid-level providers (PA, NP etc.) integrating into emergency departments and the pre-hospital setting. So in reality if you like the pre-hospital field you can probably find a way to get involved with it as a PA.


----------



## Tigger (May 12, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> I am currently in high school, getting ready to graduate. I have been thinking a lot about what I want to do and I believe I figured it out! My plan is to become an EMT-B and then go on to study Paramedic Science and become a Paramedic all the while working as an EMT. Is this good? I would love to work as a Paramedic for about 3-5 years then advance in the medical field and begin training to be a Phycisian Assistant. Does this sound like a good plan? What struggles might I run into? Is it difficult to get into PA programs with experience as a Paramedic? Thank you!



Are you planning on getting a four year degree after high school?


----------



## nemedic (May 12, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Are you planning on getting a four year degree after high school?



I know of a school in my area that has a 5 year, Masters conferring PA program. It runs along with a 2 year PA program for people who already have a BA/BS


----------



## BEorP (May 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Apples and Oranges. If you want to become a PA, go to PA school. Don't waste your time with EMS. The experience is not going to greatly help you. Trust me.



I would have to respectfully disagree with this. The PA profession is based around taking people with real healthcare experience, especially EMS providers. If you were saying medical school, I would say skip EMS and go for it (since medical school is not based around having past medical experience). It is true that the PA profession has been degraded in the last few years as many programs now focus more on GPA (and maybe a few hours volunteering in a nursing home), but that doesn't mean that that is the right way to go about it. This can be debated, of course, and some would say that I just have an old fashioned view of the profession. We don't need to have that debate here, but my advice to the OP would be to go over the PA forum (http://www.physicianassistantforum.com/forums/forum.php) if you want to discuss more about the path to PA with PAs.


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2011)

BEorP said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree with this. The PA profession is based around taking people with real healthcare experience, especially EMS providers. If you were saying medical school, I would say skip EMS and go for it (since medical school is not based around having past medical experience). It is true that the PA profession has been degraded in the last few years as many programs now focus more on GPA (and maybe a few hours volunteering in a nursing home), but that doesn't mean that that is the right way to go about it. This can be debated, of course, and some would say that I just have an old fashioned view of the profession. We don't need to have that debate here, but my advice to the OP would be to go over the PA forum (http://www.physicianassistantforum.com/forums/forum.php) if you want to discuss more about the path to PA with PAs.



I don't feel that EMS will offer them anywhere near the foundation that nursing can.


----------



## BEorP (May 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I don't feel that EMS will offer them anywhere near the foundation that nursing can.



I don't have the background to compare them, but the other benefit of nursing for the OP would be that it opens up the door for NP, which is a great option to have.


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2011)

*I forewent Paramedic*

I realized after two years as EMT and USAF rescueman that paramedics and field stuff are for young people and opportunities for advancement are relatively poor. I got my EMT-A (now called "EMT-B"), had to act dumb about my experience in nursing college for four years, then graduated and could use my experience from both, plus I had a degree and a license and started at pay I couldn't get as a EMT.

I thought the lader went "EMT-PAramedic-Nurse", but actually it was a different ladder. Get your education early, especially if your folks can subsidze you.


----------



## Blessed187 (May 13, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> In the long run its not going to do you any good mate.
> 
> Brown is a Brown.
> 
> And that is Paramedic level Ambulance Officer to you which doesn't mean what you think it does, you mean Intensive Care Paramedic, ah .... Brown does like being backward and upside down





HAHAHAHA!!!! I love how you almost always go into 3rd person. You do it so well, take it easy on the kid!


----------



## Blessed187 (May 13, 2011)

hrawlins said:


> I am currently in high school, getting ready to graduate. I have been thinking a lot about what I want to do and I believe I figured it out! My plan is to become an EMT-B and then go on to study Paramedic Science and become a Paramedic all the while working as an EMT. Is this good? I would love to work as a Paramedic for about 3-5 years then advance in the medical field and begin training to be a Phycisian Assistant. Does this sound like a good plan? What struggles might I run into? Is it difficult to get into PA programs with experience as a Paramedic? Thank you!




The only advice I can give you is this, even thou the idea of working in EMS while doing this,that and the other is a nice idea, good luck. Finding a steady job as a medic in the hospital or more so anywhere it's just not out there right now. Things might be diffirent where you are but I just don't want you to give your hopes up on the idea applying your new found skills right away. Good luck to you!


----------



## emt seeking first job (May 17, 2011)

*If I were your age, and wanted to avoid traditional college,*

I would consider the military and try to get the medic training.


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2011)

emt seeking first job said:


> I would consider the military and try to get the medic training.



And make less per hour than a paramedic does...

Oh, and have to take a paramedic class when you get out, anyway.


----------



## emt seeking first job (May 17, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> And make less per hour than a paramedic does...
> 
> Oh, and have to take a paramedic class when you get out, anyway.



Yes, the monetary salary is less. However, in the military you get housing, food, medical care and recreation provided. If you stay in twenty years you get a pension. If you have a psouse and kids, they give you a larger living space.

Yes, one would have to take even an EMT-b class. However, that probabaly would be a lot easier to do having had the military training and experience.


----------



## crazycajun (May 17, 2011)

emt seeking first job said:


> Yes, the monetary salary is less. However, in the military you get housing, food, medical care and recreation provided. If you stay in twenty years you get a pension. If you have a psouse and kids, they give you a larger living space.
> 
> Yes, one would have to take even an EMT-b class. However, that probabaly would be a lot easier to do having had the military training and experience.



You seem to forget that a person who joins the military may end up overseas being shot at, worrying about IED's, disease and leaving their family behind to serve, get out and have to start all over again. Do you even think before you....Never mind I have read your post.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 17, 2011)

It seems to me that a lot of the PA students I know are EMT's and Paramedics? Why would you guys discourage this?


----------



## jgmedic (May 17, 2011)

emt seeking first job said:


> Yes, the monetary salary is less. However, in the military you get housing, food, medical care and recreation provided. If you stay in twenty years you get a pension. If you have a psouse and kids, they give you a larger living space.
> 
> Yes, one would have to take even an EMT-b class. However, that probabaly would be a lot easier to do having had the military training and experience.



Yes and no, the military medics in our class struggled a bit, although they did have 10x the maturity of some our other classmates.


----------

